# New Job at a car dealership



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am working as a lot attendant, car washer guy for Lexus Of Brookfield. www.Lexusofbrookfield.com it is a jack safro dealership. I work 5 hours after school 4-9 pm and sat 8am-5pm. So i work pretty long for my high school age. lol These cars cost to much, the other day I knocked a badge of a mercedes by accident, luckily it is insured. oops, but I told the salesman about it right away  hooah! army


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good for you. Hopefully you can save up a little money for school or a car or something. I used to have job just like this MANY years ago at a Chevrolet dealer.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i am trying to find a tractor or car to buy, all i want is a lil Greman made car i can tune up a little


----------

